# {SOLVED} Word 2000 not responding



## mrhiggins (Apr 27, 2000)

All of a sudden word freezes the system attempting to open...Freezes on splash screen...When I try a close it I get the message that the system is dangerously low on resources, winword not responding...I'm forced to reboot and I always have lost clusters on reboot...I've removed word and reinstalled twice...I have plenty of space on my hard drive every possible utility...Anyone have any ideas...GG


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi Mr. H:

First, hit the link to the Newsletter at your left. Read the third article and take the steps in there. Rename the file on your hard drive called normal.dot (maybe rename it normal.old). Now, launch Word. Please let us know the results in case we need to take the next step.


----------



## mrhiggins (Apr 27, 2000)

I spent the last four days working on this problem...I consider myself fairly good at this stuff but could not find the solution...Microsoft knowledge base was also no help...You solved it in less than a day...Thanks so much...Your really a class operation...Gary Gams


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

So glad to hear it!


----------



## Mag111 (Sep 10, 2006)

How to I resolve the question about Word 2000 freezing


----------



## Mag111 (Sep 10, 2006)

mrhiggins said:


> All of a sudden word freezes the system attempting to open...Freezes on splash screen...When I try a close it I get the message that the system is dangerously low on resources, winword not responding...I'm forced to reboot and I always have lost clusters on reboot...I've removed word and reinstalled twice...I have plenty of space on my hard drive every possible utility...Anyone have any ideas...GG


----------



## Mag111 (Sep 10, 2006)

MrHiggins - I just got here at Tech Support Guy. Did you solve this problem? I have the same problem in my old commputer with Windows 98, Word 2000. Please let me know how to solve this. Thanks, MAG111


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

First, close Word. Next, find all instances of normal.dot -- a hidden file. Either rename them (like normal.old) or remove them. Then relaunch Word, which will create a new, uncorrupted normal.dot file. That should fix your problem.


----------



## Mag111 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow! It worked. Thanks!


----------

